# Shipping stuff from UK to Mallorca



## Escocesita (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello all,
It's so lovely to be able to reach out like this, to people that have perhaps already done the transition of moving self and possessions from UK to Mallorca, so I would very much appreciate any advice on the best way to do this.
I don't plan to bring much, couple small pieces of furniture, bedding, rugs, CD collection, that sort of thing. Mostly I will be bringing my things over on the generous luggage allowance of Jet2 but there are the things that will either need to go into storage until March, when their flights start up again, or I can find a reasonable company to bring them over for me.
So, any advice you can give that you have learnt during your path to your new Mallorcan life will be very much appreciated.
I look forward to connecting with you all more,
Many thanks
Annie


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Annie, welcome!

Most removal companies will do shared loads for small shipments, has to be cheaper and easier than flying your stuff over. Try Webbs for example - Removals to Mallorca - Webbs International Removals - The Specialist Mover to Mallorca

I haven´t used them personally because I don't live in Mallorca but we had a similar company when we moved here.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We moved to the Canaries and used Shires. All arrived in order, but slightly later than promised.

The Shires Removal Group


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

100% recommend Webbs - speak to Gareth in UK or Bill in Mallorca. Moved stacks of stuff for us ranging from full house contents through to a single set of curtains.


----------



## Escocesita (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for everyones advice, which is very much appreciated. Annie


----------

